

Tumblr is Down – Fans Angry - obilgic
http://www.centernetworks.com/tumblr-down-dec-5?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Centernetworks-+%28CenterNetworks+-%29

======
prodigal_erik
> Tumblr appears to host their status blog on the Tumblr platform

Words fail me.

"How do we find the index file? Of course, if we had an index file, we could
look it up in the index file under 'index file'."—Tegan, _Doctor Who_

~~~
obilgic
<http://status.twitter.com/>

~~~
harryh
Ya, <http://status.foursquare.com> is also on Tumblr. Due to tumblr
reliability issues we've been thinking about moving it. _sigh_

~~~
obilgic
Tumblr was perfect platform to create these types of blogs. Simple,
customizable, free.

~~~
elliottcable
Keyword, I think, being “was.”

~~~
cmelbye
It still is a great blogging platform. They just really need to sort out
reliability issues.

~~~
obilgic
Not right now for sure, Maybe 1 hour later..

------
trotsky
Is that "down in <cityname>" some kind of meme or do all those commenters
think that's helpful?

~~~
hasenj
I wouldn't be surprised if people really think it's location-specific.

~~~
jrmg
The main text of the article says "As always please report in if Tumblr is
down where you are – either the main Tumblr site or your personal Tumblog," so
it's not just the commenters who are confused.

------
obilgic
Tumblr's Tweet about downtime :
<http://twitter.com/#!/tumblr/status/11570891053862912>

------
rwhitman
Frustrating, sure. Something to be "angry" about? No.

Its a free service. With no advertising. When you use Tumblr you are consuming
their resources which they are giving to you free of charge. Its not like they
deliberately pulled the plug either. They can deal with the problem in their
own way.

Honestly people need to get over this sense of entitlement to online services.
We should feel blessed that Tumblr or Twitter or Facebook or HN exist, for
free, in the first place.

------
cletus
Tumblr has grown to be one of the 50 biggest sites in the world with over a
billion page views a month. They've done this with (iirc) a fairly small team.

Sure they've got growing pains. It saddens me that some here are labeling them
"morons". The problems they're now facing aren't trivial. How they handle them
will really be the test,

Twitter had huge stability problems. They got over them. Even Google has had
serious downtime (not since 2001 however).

It's not whether or not you make mistakes that matters. It's how you deal with
them when you do.

~~~
jericsinger
Well put. It's embarrassing, but it's the sort of thing that is bound to
happen when you scale so fast so leanly. I'm sure they'll come out of this
with a number of improvements and be much the stronger for it. And if they
don't, then that tells a different story (but it's one I don't expect to
hear).

Different type of growing pain, but this reminded me of when Foursquare forgot
to renew their domain back in March (<http://tcrn.ch/gk73zQ>).

------
tmgrhm
Nothing new there then.

------
twidlit
Posterous must be planning some marketing stunt around this. :D

------
drivebyacct2
I get frustrated when sites I use are down, but I don't get angry. It's not
like they're down intentionally.

~~~
kylebragger
Just my opinion, and I certainly don't speak for everyone, but as an engineer,
it's frustrating to see a talented group of devs and boatloads of funding
behind a great site, yet almost zero transparency about downtime. When was the
last time they used the staff blog or Twitter account to do anything besides
promote popular users? I'm fine with unscheduled downtime — it happens — but
when there are few/no announcements, and barely any post-mortems, that's when
(at least for me) it gets very frustrating.

~~~
michaeldwan
Totally agree. Look at the responses on the Github blog after they explain
outages. Transparency builds loyalty instead of frustration.

~~~
ceejayoz
In fairness, Github's complete transparency is likely to be understood by
Githubbers. A technical explanation from Tumblr is far more likely to be met
with "so what, where are my cat macros?" than Github's explanations are.

------
rorrr
So many entitled morons. It's pretty sad.

~~~
to
why does this get downvoted? its a free service that probably hosts 98% kids
who normally would hang out on myspace if that hasnt lost all its flavor.

~~~
ceejayoz
Some folks have paid to use Tumblr - premium themes, for example.

------
milkshakes
Bring on the kittens!

------
madair
we have reached the pronosingularism. p0rnography is sentient.

it is engaged in simultaneous cyberwars, battling skynet & the alpha-centauri-
based bi-located lobster uberbeing, normal service will be resumed shortly.

(and no, joe lieberman uber-alle, there is no agent whom you can call for help
with your cyberwars)

added: lol, so many geek refs, and still, hyper sensitivity to discussing the
evil surrounding us in our times (joe, not porn) and i am cast out. u down
voters suck so hard it just makes me so very lovely happy. this is a sartre
moment for me, philosopher borne of french collaboration, his own countrymen:
you have created the troll, it wasn't a troll it was humorous references to
the darkness...u have created it...oh the humanity, the darkness is you. oh
yes, revel in your satisfaction that i am not genteel like you. revel in your
blind eyes turning away from the mirror of your own willful ignorance. enjoy
the silence of your moneyed minds, the green lawns of hegemony will one day
with your hope and silence be restored)

------
kmfrk
The self-entitled brats flailing their arms is to be expected with someone
like this, but with Tumblr, it puts things in a different perspective
considering the demographic. I see blogs with _thousands_ of pages and an
activity upwards of 50 posts a day. I know I had a lot of time in high school
(that I more or less wasted), but it just boggles the mind how much time some
people devote to Tumblr and its community culture.

I guess it jives with the anecdotes of people sending scrupulous amounts of
text messages every day, but in this case, I feel that I have a better grasp
of why someone would react so vociferously to something so seemingly inane.

~~~
elliottcable
“… scrupulous amounts of text messages …”

    
    
      scru•pu•lous |ˈskroōpyələs|
      adjective
      (of a person or process) diligent, thorough, and extremely attentive to details
        “the research has been carried out with scrupulous attention to detail.”
      • very concerned to avoid doing wrong
          “she's too scrupulous to have an affair with a married man.”
    

What?

~~~
Terretta
> _What?_

Parent is just exercising parent's scrupulous vocabulary. It's enough to drive
one inane.

